# MS Word 2010 lines disappearing as I type a document...



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

This new word is annoying. I'll be typing a paragraph and then as I go down the page lines I just typed will disappear, or they will blend into another which makes them unreadable. Sometimes single spacing will turn into double spacing, or into no spacing. Sometimes lines of text will be doubled under each other. All the text is still there the way I typed it, but it's not visible when reading over the document. If I want to go back to read what I wrote I have to insert returns into these invisible lines of text to have them appear again. If I scroll up then I can't see the last lines of what I wrote, they are not even there until I again have to insert my cursor and then start pressing enter. I don't understand why everything keeps shifting around like that. Shouldn't it remain static throughout? It's the most annoying thing to have to type a document and have to go through these magic tricks every time.


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

I would certainly check the "Options" of Word and unmark each automatic feature, except the ones you really need.


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

I went through all the options, and tried all the different views and MS Word still is displaying erratically. The final document is fine, it's just that during the typing and reading process it is doing these odd things. I think possibly that MS Word 2010 is just not very compatible with WINS XP.


----------



## ErikAlbert (Oct 14, 2010)

In that case you can read this and see if it applies to you.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...70-3ae9-4aee-8f43-c6bb74cd1466&displaylang=en
I have winXP myself, but I didn't install the latest MS Office version. I didn't trust it.
Windows XP + MS Office 2010 = too old + too new = possible compatibility problems.
I'm still using MS Office 2000.
To get rid of this problem forever : Windows 7 + MS Office 2010, but that requires a total re-install from scratch. I hope you have a reliable backup system to do this safely.
With a good backup system, you can do alot more than just backup/restore.


----------

